# My new avatar



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

A few people have asked me about my avatar.  So I thought that I would share here.  She's a cute little "Jazzey" girl.  This is what she's supposed to be able to do:

Little Dj avatar - AvatarsDB

But the file is too big.  So we only get her picture here.  But I'll gladly take the interpretation that she's a warrior (with a boom box).


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

She's so cute Jazzey!  I like the new Avatar.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought that was a car she was driving...


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

I did too, David!

Very cute, Jazzey - and warrior fits too.

TG


----------



## amastie (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't care what she comes from, she is warrior to me!  Because you are!


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

This thread made me laugh tonight....


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Jazzey,

I have to say that I absolutely love it :cool2:  She is just so cute :clap:

Good choice :2thumbs:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Halo.  I can just see myself "beep-bopping" to some tunes!


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

80's tunes of course :2thumbs:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

..._But of course_.. _*Loverboy*_ is playing in the eight-track!  (the eight track in my convertible Jaguar...)


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ..._But of course_.. _*Loverboy*_ is playing in the eight-track!  (the eight track in my convertible Jaguar...)



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

Speaking of new avatars - I like yours Halo!


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Jazzey...yes you gave me the inspiration to find a new one


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I love it :goodjob: 

I also found this guy yesterday that I also liked 
Typing Guy avatar - AvatarsDB


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I saw him and he is cute too :lol:

I was glad that I found a new one with a halo in it


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, I know how much that symbol means to you.  I'm happy you were able to find one too.  And again, I love the tug-of-war between your two symbols...


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks    I have a whole bunch more that I have collected over the years so I think that I am going to put them in an album on here.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ..._But of course_.. _*Loverboy*_ is playing in the eight-track!  (the eight track in my convertible Jaguar...)



So is there a feathered mullet style hair do under that tuque Jazzey :rofl:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullet_(haircut)

For those who might not know what a Tuque is,  Tuque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

:rofl:

No mullets for me :rock:


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

:rofl:

Thank heavens there is no mullet....now that would be traumatizing


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

For me and anyone coming within a 2 mile radius....


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

[sign] Ban all Mullets [/sign]   


[sign]  Hey, hey, ho, ho, ho, Mullet hairstyles have to go[/sign]

[sign]  Mullets are just wrong [/sign]


----------



## ladylore (Feb 9, 2009)

After I saw your avatar Jazzey I was inspired to find a new one too. Do you mind if I follow suit?  Look what you started.:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

...Go for it LL! :lol:

And NN - :rofl:


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Right on LL...go for it :2thumbs:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 9, 2009)

Halo said:


> Right on LL...go for it :2thumbs:



:notworthy: (closest thing I could find as a bow)


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

I am looking for a new one too :blush:

I was wanting to just put a new one for Valentines day.  I will see what i come up with.


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Any ideas of what you might be looking for?

Mood expressions, funny, scenery....the world of avatars is so wide open.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2009)

Some inspiration:

http://www.jeboavatars.com/images/avatars/14659212068cute-cat-avatar.jpg


----------



## ladylore (Feb 9, 2009)

Ohhh! I like that.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

Or we could all change ours to this.  :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not worried.  It's a male cat


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

I can just imagine the confusion it would cause, if 6 members had the same avatar :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool avatar Robyn!


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

That is cute Ladylore.


----------



## ladylore (Feb 9, 2009)

I am experimenting.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 9, 2009)

I liked the penguins too


----------



## ladylore (Feb 9, 2009)

The penguins were suppose to be animated but since it didn't come through that way it lost it's meaning.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2009)

Not again


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

LL,

I like the new avatar but one question....what is the animal behind the paw?


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

Halo said:


> LL,
> 
> I like the new avatar but one question....what is the animal behind the paw?



It looks like the King of the Forest himself.  The Lion.

Rarrrrrrr! :lol:


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks NN....I thought that was what it was


----------



## ladylore (Feb 9, 2009)

You are correct NN.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 9, 2009)

Ohh Ladylore, this one of the trees and the lake with the siloette is beautiful!  I really like that, so tranquil


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## amastie (Feb 10, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Speaking of new avatars - I like yours Halo!


Me too!  :


----------



## Halo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice avatar pick Ladylore....much nicer than the other one in my opinion


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like the new avatar LL!  There's a serenity to it...


----------



## amastie (Feb 12, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Ohh Ladylore, this one of the trees and the lake with the siloette is beautiful!  I really like that, so tranquil



LL, I admit that I can't make  out what it is.  Do you have a larger image of it that can help me make out the detail?

Thanks :hug:

*amastie added 13 Minutes and 37 Seconds later...*

I agree that Halo's new avatar is very nice.  LL's has a nice quality but I can't make out what it is, that's all.  And I've come to *really* identify Daniel's with the quirky character that I thnk of him being 

As for my own, once I've found one that says what I want, I never want to change it because I've been very clear about the image that I relate to.  I'd have to undergo an enormous change to ever want to change it


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the new avatar LL....beautiful


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you. And Jazzey I am sorry for somehow hijacking your thread.:noidea:


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

:lol:  I think that I have helped hijacking this thread as well :hide:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

Hijack away LL - I love the chat so I'll never be offended by anyone's hijacking!  This was a fun thread! :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to know. :sparkle:


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

jazzey, ladylore and halo - i love all of your new avatars!


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree Jazzey, this was a fun thread


----------



## amastie (Feb 13, 2009)

itl,
I love your image of lighting against the blue sky


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you amastie  it represents my turbulent journey. when i come through to the other side it will change again, and it will be some kind of peaceful scene


----------

